# Cur Doggin this past week



## Al Medcalf (Feb 17, 2012)

Hate to see the season end.


----------



## MFOSTER (Feb 17, 2012)

looks as you had a good season


----------



## Primos can man (Feb 17, 2012)

so is there any coon hunting events you can hunt those cur dogs in?


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 18, 2012)

Primos can man said:


> so is there any coon hunting events you can hunt those cur dogs in?


Yes. PKC.  Looks like these litlle curs are doing great.


----------



## bad mojo (Feb 18, 2012)

Lookin good al


----------



## Robert Warnock (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking dogs Mr. Al.


----------



## chilidog (Feb 19, 2012)

what type of cur is in the last pic?


----------



## Al Medcalf (Feb 19, 2012)

chilidog said:


> what type of cur is in the last pic?



OMCBA a real tight bred Beaty dog.  He's almost 9 and there aren't many bred like him left.  I wish someone had a good Busher bred female that would like to breed to him.  I had to have mine spayed and the others haven't proven themselves yet.


----------



## redneck83 (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking dogs


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats and good looking dogs.


----------



## thomas williams (Feb 19, 2012)

Look at them TRASHY dogs!


----------



## Al Medcalf (Feb 19, 2012)

thomas williams said:


> Look at them TRASHY dogs!



I don't see but one trashy varmint in them pictures and it has 2 legs and just a few whiskers


----------



## thomas williams (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Kowboy (Feb 19, 2012)

nice dogs bud.


----------



## GACOONDOG (Mar 9, 2012)

Boy al i like old wilders looks and his breeding. I for sure want to breed my 1/2 leopard 1/2 walker female to him when she comes in. And if everything goes as plans i will have that busher female to cross him on by late summer.


----------



## state159 (Mar 10, 2012)

That's some nice looking dogs Al. "TPR325" said that you had some good ones. I enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## TOP (Mar 19, 2012)

heck, I though ole wilder was streak bred....


just kiddin' Al...he's busher to the core...

we can breed ole wilder to popo....she's old stock...


----------



## Al Medcalf (Mar 20, 2012)

Does she have OMCBA papers?  If Not I could always register Wilder with UMCBA and go that route.


----------



## TOP (Mar 20, 2012)

Al Medcalf said:


> Does she have OMCBA papers?  If Not I could always register Wilder with UMCBA and go that route.



OMCBA and UMCA


----------



## Al Medcalf (Mar 20, 2012)

TOP said:


> OMCBA and UMCA



Well, let's git er done......He ain't getting any younger


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 21, 2012)

your dog has more papers than obama does


----------



## Al Medcalf (Mar 21, 2012)

WELLS8230 said:


> your dog has more papers than obama does



That ain't saying much.....


----------



## TOP (Mar 21, 2012)

WELLS8230 said:


> your dog has more papers than obama does



well, she actually is ksba, omcba, and umca registered....


----------

